# 2007 Orbea Diva



## dave99ag

Placed an order for a Diva frameset today for the wife. It should arrive sometime next week. We'll be transferring parts from her Giant TCR-0 (DA-9, Ks, etc). I'll post pics of the build. Hopefully I can get a review from her as well.


----------



## il sogno

I am waiting for my LBS to get these in. I am dieing to test ride one. Looking forward to her review.


----------



## edmundtan

*You are so lucky*

... to get the frameset only a week from ordering. I ordered a frameset for my better half 2 weeks ago and it will arrive only at the end of December or early January.

Reviews are non-existant currently so I anxiously await for any write-ups.




dave99ag said:


> Placed an order for a Diva frameset today for the wife. It should arrive sometime next week. We'll be transferring parts from her Giant TCR-0 (DA-9, Ks, etc). I'll post pics of the build. Hopefully I can get a review from her as well.


----------



## dave99ag

My wife's Orbea Diva came in on Thursday. I swapped components from her 2001 TCR-0. I'm currently waiting for a new stem and seatpost shim. The Diva requires a 31.6 seatpost. I'll get a review of the ride once all the parts are in. Right now the estimated weight is about 17 lbs complete. I'd imagine the weight would drop a decent amount if we upgraded the drivetrain and wheelset.

Here are the specs and some photos.

*Frame:* Orbea Diva - 53cm - Pink
*Fork:* Orbea Zeus SL
*Headset:* FSA Orbit-CF
*Stem:* Thomson Elite X-2 (110)
*Bars:* ???
*Components:* Dura Ace 9sp
*Crankset:* FSA SLK Compact 50-34
*Saddle:* Terry Damselfly
*Post:* Thomson Elite Setback
*Pedals:* Look Keo Cro-Mo
*Wheels:* Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL (2001)
*Tires:* Michelin Pro² Race (front) & Specialized Armadillo (back)
*Cages:* Arundel Dave-O
*Computer:* Polar S725x w/ Cadence


----------



## Bigfooter

Absolutely beatiful! Nice details with derailleur cablestops and seatpost clamp.


----------



## edmundtan

Wow ... droolsome!! Hope to see some ride reviews soon.


----------



## nichatz

nice photos! is the diva a carbon frame or what? I couldn't find anything in orbea's site.


----------



## dave99ag

Yes, it is a carbon frame. Here's a PDF link that tells you about the Orca and Diva.


----------



## edmundtan

*Orbea Diva web links*



nichatz said:


> nice photos! is the diva a carbon frame or what? I couldn't find anything in orbea's site.


Here are the web links:

http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?mid=a200&layout=viewproduct&taxid=485

http://www.orbea.com/ingles/interior.php?tipo=5&familia=20&gama=34

Cheers.


----------



## patsdiner

Is it wrong to love a bike for the way it looks? I mean, I know your supposed to list the components and rave about the weight and ride qualities but, forgive me, the Orca/Diva is just plain gorgeous. It is the best looking bike I've ever seen. If I were to compare it to a car, it would be the '83 Stingray (before it went to the wedge shape). I admit, I'm a newbie, and I've probably committed a tremendous faux pas, but those are awesome looking bikes!


----------



## 321payne

I just bought an Orca which is the mens version of the Diva. The reason I bought it was the looks, But I did ask about ride quality before I bought. I would not have bought a great looking bike that did not ride good.It rides great and looks should always be apart of the decision to buy a bike just like if you were going to buy a car.


----------



## perryr

I bought an Orca purely on looks! No test ride, not much research. I was pretty set on getting a custom steel bike to replace my 1992 Trek 2300 8spd with the 12-21 hill killer cassette, because I could not find a Carbon frame that really appealed to me. Then the local shop guy sold me on the new Orca, and the more I looked at it, the more I liked it... so i bought it! As far as ride.. well, I figured it couldn't be worse then my 92' 2300.. and with those extra cogs in the rear it must be pretty nice for long climbing rides, and at about 4-5 lbs less weight, well it must be pretty fast on those climbing rides, so i figured it aughta suit me just fine! I stuck it in the trainer to set it up and noticed immediately how stiff the BB was. My 2300 swung pretty good with every stroke, but the Orca stays pretty motionless. Out on the road it certainly snaps to attention when you step on it, feels good at 45+, and is really smooth over railroad tracks.. which surprised me considering the stiff BB. All around I find it to be not only Killer looking, but a killer riding bike as well. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## DocVijay

I also plan on ordering a Diva frame for my wife (pink 53cm). Going to transfer the parts from her Specialized.

Nothing wrong with getting a bike based on it's looks. This bike (and the Orca) is simply the most beautiful bike made. Here it just so happens that the bike is a phenomenal performer as well.


----------



## Arginine

*Very nice pics!!*

Hope your wife likes the new bike! I didn't buy my Orca because of its looks, but it's nice to have a bike that rides great and really does look great too.:thumbsup:


----------

